# One man's odyssey through the part-time BMQ experience.



## thorbahn (30 Dec 2004)

After just getting back from 3 days of BMQ, I had my first experience of this. It was certainly interesting. Particularly executing an About Turn, then marking time. 

Has anybody else done this, and have stories to share?


----------



## Big Foot (31 Dec 2004)

back on topic to bed drill. i have done this and its not a lot of fun. one night during FYOP, we had very much annoyed our staff during the day, thus incurring the penalty of bed drill. wasn't particularily enjoyable but hey, thats life, right? we did everything from left turns to right turns, quick march, mark time, about turns, everything you can imagine. but hey, it was all in good fun because as soon as lights went out, we all snuck out of bed and made them so they would be good in the morning for inspection. all in all, bed drill was not a concern, not screwing up and getting stupid punishments like bed drill was the concern.


----------



## Korus (31 Dec 2004)

Bed drill was the first, and last time, that I heard the drill command "Stand Sleazy!"


----------



## Big Foot (31 Dec 2004)

never heard that one, we only used real drill commands


----------



## thorbahn (31 Dec 2004)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> i have done this and its not a lot of fun. one night during FYOP, we had very much annoyed our staff during the day, thus incurring the penalty of bed drill. wasn't particularily enjoyable but hey, thats life, right?



Hmm, I enjoyed it quite thoroughly. A good challenge. Especially trying not to laugh with your face into your pillow while marking time. Or laying on a 45 degree angle after doing a right incline, then saluting to the left.

Then we had 15 minutes to make our beds again and have our C7's detailed stripped on top of them. Actually I had plently of time, but my bed was made rather half-assed.


----------



## Big Foot (31 Dec 2004)

I suppose I didn't enjoy it because it was near the end of FYOP and all the BS was just starting to pile up. It was just another thing our staff did to annoy the hell outta us. thankfully I didn't have a weapon during FYOP, would have made it another thing I had to look afte.


----------



## thorbahn (31 Dec 2004)

Hmm..wonder why and who changed the thread title..

not that I care too much


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2004)

thorbahn said:
			
		

> Hmm..wonder why and who changed the thread title..
> 
> not that I care too much



Cuz the thread was hijacked the last time as nobody cared...........


----------



## Ghost (2 Jan 2005)

> Especially trying not to laugh with your face into your pillow while marking time





> it was all in good fun because as soon as lights went out, we all snuck out of bed and made them so they would be good in the morning for inspection



 ??? Am I the only one who is lost ?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (2 Jan 2005)

They're talking about doing bed drill, also known as "drill in bed."

Usually, doing bed drill is a nice way for everyone's sheets to get completely messed up and for everyone to have to remake their beds again. Never had the pleasure, but ahve seen the aftermath in another course in the same building as mine.


----------



## Meridian (2 Jan 2005)

AHhH First Year Orientation Program aka FYOP... have they changed the name again yet?





I remember a favourite "corrective action" for our course staff on IAP was to get us to all move "mods" in the blue sector... Packing up everything and moving into a new room with 40 other people at the SAME TIME is messy..... in many different ways too..

Ahh memories.


----------



## Love793 (3 Jan 2005)

Show parades, oh glourious show parades.


----------



## Meridian (3 Jan 2005)

Luckily for us, we did not have the full blown show parade experience, but rather we ran rampant with blessedly exchangeable drawers through the narrow hallways (well they are narrow when you are carrying a drawer with 30 other people doing the same).

But still... it was always scheduled (and I use the term loosely) on a night where we effectively did NOT have the time... but then again, we  had always earned the pleasure, so...


----------

